# Successful Hunt



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I know you guys want pictures! I'll get them posted. Just kinda tired right now after getting out of the hills late last night and having to return back to work early this morning. Myself, my youngest brother, and my sister hunted the 3rd season here in Colorado. I had a buck tag and my sister and brother each had a bull elk tag. My sister shot a 5x5 bull, my brother a 5x6 bull and I shot 4x5 buck. It was a great hunt!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice job on the hunts Ruger ... We'll be right here waiting when you post them.

Take your time.....


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well done Ruger, that sounds like a fantastic time! Looking forward to the photo's!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Good to see you back safe and sound. Great to hear about some success. Congrats !


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Congrads on the Great hunt----------------sb


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Here's the pics I promised.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for sharing those Ruger. They are some great animals for sure. Congrats to all ! What part of CO did you hunt ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Fantastic bulls and your buck is a cracker Ruger! Well done thanks for sharing the photo's. Are you having it mounted?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Sweet family time together !!!

Nice hunting conditions, unless it was snowing too much but makes for great tracking !

Good going !


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Looks like your clan will be eat'in well this winter Ruger. Thats quite the young sportsmen your sis is hold'in.lol.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Definitely a young sportsman! My sister had shot the bull while her husband was watching the kiddo at the truck. Her first shot didn't put the bull down so she was in the process of tracking the bull down when her husband called and said the baby needed fed. She had to walk back, nurse the baby and then return to finish the tracking job.


----------



## Laststep (Feb 1, 2010)

It is always good to see the up and coming hunters.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

That's one tough lady! Hunt - Nurse - Track... I love it!!!


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

thanks for sharing.what a sucesful family hunt.


----------



## bones (Nov 24, 2011)

Looks like a great year congrats nice looking animals


----------

